# Bindings for a Libtech T.Rice Pro HP



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking for some recommendations for a new set of bindings on my Lib. I had last seasons cartels on it, but they were the wrong size and long story short I had to get rid of them. I wear size 10 burton ion leather boots currently. The bindings I am considering are:

2015 Burton Cartels
2015 Union Forces

I am not opposed to other bindings, but I am concerned that the Cartels will not be stiff enough. I know the cartels fit, but I found them a little soft in the highback. I like the lateral freedom though which is why I am looking at Forces. Any recommendations?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I ride forces on mine and feels great. another option I've been eyeing out is the factory.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I ride Union Charger plates with Factory high backs, so a stiffer Union. I have also run my Flux DMCC Light's on there as well and enjoyed both. I am thinking the DMCC Lights are too soft for the board now that I know what I am doing, but I keep them as they aren't worth anything to sell now.

As a note for Cartels, since the use that tiny reflex disc now I would never center mine on my T.Rice, got rid of them after only riding them once.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

atr3yu said:


> I ride Union Charger plates with Factory high backs, so a stiffer Union.



Did you break the charger high backs or just opt to use the factory ones. I have a gnu billy goat with chargers that i rode for the first time last week. It seems good so far but i have heard mixed reviews on the chargers durability.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Got Cartels on mine and love it... 

I heard Union Force bindings are good for them too


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Union charger. Stiff meets stiff.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Union charger. Stiff meets stiff.


I was looking at those also. I get that the highback is stiff heel to toe (carbon  ) but is the highback tweakable at all to press/ollie a little bit with?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> I ride forces on mine and feels great. another option I've been eyeing out is the factory.


I was looking at the factory too. I like the highback on it. Plus the canting would help with my wider stance.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

atr3yu said:


> I ride Union Charger plates with Factory high backs, so a stiffer Union. I have also run my Flux DMCC Light's on there as well and enjoyed both. I am thinking the DMCC Lights are too soft for the board now that I know what I am doing, but I keep them as they aren't worth anything to sell now.
> 
> As a note for Cartels, since the use that tiny reflex disc now I would never center mine on my T.Rice, got rid of them after only riding them once.


Why did you change the highbacks out? Was the charger not stiff enough as is? I thought the Factory highback was somewhat soft (twist test in store).

Funny you should mention the disk, centering is one of the reasons I had issues with my first pair of cartels, although they were in the wrong size.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the Union Factory bindings on my T Rice HP. Yes there is some torsional flexibility, but heel to toe those bindings are stiff. Not very much give in that area. I think it's a good combo, seeing at the board is a big mountain freestyle board... you want that torsional flex if you are using the board for what it is made for. People make it out to be this crazy freeride board but it's actually got some upper mid range flex once broken in. 

Biggest drawback I've had with the Factorys is that the highback is slightly shorter than what I'm used to, only riding Burton before that. I found it cuts into my calves a bit, but I couldn't tell if thats because I was riding a bit stiff and standing up too straight. They don't have the 0 degree forward lean like the burton bindings. Also, forget about rotating the highbacks to match your edge if you are in to that sort of thing. It's the biggest pain in the ass on the Factorys... can't speak for other Unions as I haven't ridden any.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Why did you change the highbacks out? Was the charger not stiff enough as is? I thought the Factory highback was somewhat soft (twist test in store).
> 
> Funny you should mention the disk, centering is one of the reasons I had issues with my first pair of cartels, although they were in the wrong size.


They were fraken bindings when I got them. I traded the Cartels for them. I am not sure why they were changed to be honest, the guy just said he took all the things he liked about different bindings and put the together. I ended up really liking them as well. They are: Charger plates, factory Highback, Atlas Ankle Strap and Cartel top caps.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Looking for some recommendations for a new set of bindings on my Lib. I had last seasons cartels on it, but they were the wrong size and long story short I had to get rid of them. I wear size 10 burton ion leather boots currently. The bindings I am considering are:
> 
> 2015 Burton Cartels
> 2015 Union Forces
> ...


Ride Capos = stiff baseplate with mini-disc which really makes the dead spot non-existing and lets you make the board flex torsionally. Pretty stiff heel-toe but not as much as Chargers or Factory, also it's short and the Flat shape allows full tip-tail freedom. 0 lean option. Canted footbed (I love the canted footbed).

2015 NOW Drive = stiff baseplate, stiff heel-toe highback (but not as stiff as Chargers, maybe about the same as Factory). Highback is taller than Capo and not flat, but has more torsional flex (than capo), so it allows tip-tail movement. No 0 lean though, but you can remove the whole highback and use the little highcups to look old school and steezy in pow.

I love the Capos. But haven't tried the Drives yet.

Another option can be Cartel Ltd.
Supposedly much stiffer than reg Cartel... but I don't see that much more response added from just the ankle strap and hammock highback. Still....... the hammock ankle strap alone makes them pretty much awesome. I had Missions (same Cartel baseplate) and i dont think i got enough power for a torsionally stiff board..... love the Missions on a mid-flex though.

Or... just get the Forces. But maybe Factory are better suited to this board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> I ride Union Charger plates with Factory high backs, so a stiffer Union. I have also run my Flux DMCC Light's on there as well and enjoyed both. I am thinking the DMCC Lights are too soft for the board now that I know what I am doing, but I keep them as they aren't worth anything to sell now.
> 
> As a note for Cartels, since the use that tiny reflex disc now I would never center mine on my T.Rice, got rid of them after only riding them once.


how much might you want for those DMCC Lights?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

When I had my TRice I rode it with Flux Super Diamonds!!!!!

In today's world, the Flux DM!!!!!

If $ are an issue look at the Flux SF's!!!!!

Both stiff and responsive to match that ride!!!!!


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Ride Capos = stiff baseplate with mini-disc which really makes the dead spot non-existing and lets you make the board flex torsionally. Pretty stiff heel-toe but not as much as Chargers or Factory, also it's short and the Flat shape allows full tip-tail freedom. 0 lean option. Canted footbed (I love the canted footbed).
> 
> 2015 NOW Drive = stiff baseplate, stiff heel-toe highback (but not as stiff as Chargers, maybe about the same as Factory). Highback is taller than Capo and not flat, but has more torsional flex (than capo), so it allows tip-tail movement. No 0 lean though, but you can remove the whole highback and use the little highcups to look old school and steezy in pow.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the Capos, my friend has the same board and rides it with those bindings. I like the durability/stiffness of the aluminum a lot, which is why I am leaning towards Union. Definitely torn between Factory and Forces. I am trying to improve my freestyle this year, so I am slightly closer to the forces. I agree that the cartel baseplate was too soft for this torsionally stiff board, I could definitely notice it.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> When I had my TRice I rode it with Flux Super Diamonds!!!!!
> 
> In today's world, the Flux DM!!!!!
> 
> ...


Can't buy Flux local unfortunately and I like a taller highback personally, but I think they are good bindings nevertheless.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> how much might you want for those DMCC Lights?


I would rather trade so I still have two sets of binders, but I am down if you have something fun.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> I was looking at the factory too. I like the highback on it. Plus the canting would help with my wider stance.


I ride Factory's on my T Rice. canting definitely helped my wider stance and reduced knee soreness (bad knees run in my family).

Check out the Navigator or Northstar this year - both are factory base but with some sick graphics/art related to where travis rides.

Also his art house Asymbol has some sick Union Custom House bindings from last year and this year. This year Guch designed the binding - I picked them up, they're pretty sick.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

madmax said:


> I ride Factory's on my T Rice. canting definitely helped my wider stance and reduced knee soreness (bad knees run in my family).
> 
> Check out the Navigator or Northstar this year - both are factory base but with some sick graphics/art related to where travis rides.
> 
> Also his art house Asymbol has some sick Union Custom House bindings from last year and this year. This year Guch designed the binding - I picked them up, they're pretty sick.


I read somewhere before that the ankle straps on the Union T.rice binding isn't quite as supportive as the ones on the factory.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> I read somewhere before that the ankle straps on the Union T.rice binding isn't quite as supportive as the ones on the factory.


I know last year's customs were the factory, but it looks like this years highback and straps are a little different from the factory to the navigator or northstar. Nav and north have an Asymmetrical back and it does look like the straps are a little less beefy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Funny you mention the Capos, my friend has the same board and rides it with those bindings. I like the durability/stiffness of the aluminum a lot, which is why I am leaning towards Union. Definitely torn between Factory and Forces. I am trying to improve my freestyle this year, so I am slightly closer to the forces. I agree that the cartel baseplate was too soft for this torsionally stiff board, I could definitely notice it.


Haha cool. Well then i would say try to give them a run... or ask your friend for some more feedback. I dont think alum is any more durable than composites, but definitely a bit more responsive / powerful. Capo is a pure all mtn freestyle... a bit on the aggressive side; so sort of like Factory. But you can definitely freestyle on them.

Good thing about Forces is you can't go wrong. There may be better bindings out there for sure... but it would be more of a preference thing. In essence, you can do anything on the Forces.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for all the options! I just need to make some final considerations before I order.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/product/snowboard-bindings/trice#northstar

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/product/snowboard-bindings/trice#navigator

In regards to the ankle straps - there is less padding for faster response. These are stiff as heck.


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, does the superforce binding come with canted foot beds?
Ty


----------

